# Urgent Golden at High Kill Shelter in Coweta, GA



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

*A-16 URGENT! 

*


Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
ID: 008962 Coweta AC 
*PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA.
This is one HANDSOME fella! He desperately needs a safe and loving home. PLEASE HURRY! THIS SWEETIE IS URGENT AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.*



_Coweta County Animal Control_​ ​ _Phone: 770-254-3735_​ _Fax: 770-254-3737 
_​****Pets listed as urgent can be euthanized at any time! We need to help this guy out ASAP!*


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. I hope someone gets him out soon.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Ok....Someone get ahold of these guys....http://www.grra.com/ 
They are out of Atlanta.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm tempted to drive down and pick him up.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay people let's do another fantastic TRANSPORT!!!

"If you can figure out how to get him from GA to westen WA, we'll take him. I cannot do much as far as transport arrangements at the moment.
I've got my hands full working Vets/Meets/Home Inspections and hopefully Adoptions. Thus may making more room for rescues. Also processing a couple new foster homes. So......... I can't believe he's in that situation and no one has sprung him yet. It's usually one of the first dogs pulled and you don't see many available for any length of time anyway. GA shelters







"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw him yesterday and emailed the two Golden rescues in GA and also Atlanta Dog Squad. I have not heard back from any of them though.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Okay people let's do another fantastic TRANSPORT!!!
> 
> "If you can figure out how to get him from GA to westen WA, we'll take him. I cannot do much as far as transport arrangements at the moment.
> I've got my hands full working Vets/Meets/Home Inspections and hopefully Adoptions. Thus may making more room for rescues. Also processing a couple new foster homes. So......... I can't believe he's in that situation and no one has sprung him yet. It's usually one of the first dogs pulled and you don't see many available for any length of time anyway. GA shelters
> ...


 
What rescue is it that has agreed to take him?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know the name but i know they are new and know them frm another forum I shall ask


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is the rescue that has offered to take him

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/collarofhope.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

What a Gorgeous Boy!

Good work, Aces!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We just need someone to spring him and just need to arrange transport.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Washington*

So Collar of Hope Rescue is all the way in Washington?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup a good distance away


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone needs to pull him as soon as possible. They used to post dates they'd euthanize animals, but recently they give a day's notice or two tops, or they just say they're urgent one day and then they'll end up on the Gone, But Not Forgotten Page the next.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beauty! Someone needs to get him out of there, and soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Have you checked w/Shelter to see if he was pulled?*

Have you checked w/Shelter to see if he was pulled?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I will check with shelter today and if not then I will drive down and pull or find someone too, we just need to arrange transport to WA

He is no longer listed on the site I am going to call to make sure he was pulled.

UPDATE: He was pulled from the shelter last week.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh good, I was hoping he was.


----------

